# Notebook ist unglaublich laut und heiß !



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Februar 2012)

*Notebook ist unglaublich laut und heiß !*

Hallo,
seit Kurzem ist mein Laptop sehr laut und eben habe ich mal die Temperaturen gecheckt und habe mich total erschrocken 

Was kann ich tun ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook ist unglaublich laut und heiß !*

Laufen die Lüfter noch ?
Kannst du den/die Lüfter reinigen ?


----------



## Alterac (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook ist unglaublich laut und heiß !*

Wie alt ist die Wärmeleitpaste?


----------



## To_by_b (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook ist unglaublich laut und heiß !*

Das Problem kenne ich von dem Laptop eines Bekannten! Bei ihm war der Lüfter und die Kühlkörper total verstaubt! Hab den Laptop auseinander genommen bis ich an die Kühlkörper kam alles vorsichtig ausgepustet ( kam ne riesen Ladung Staub raus! ) und danach keine Probleme mehr. Alees war wieder kühl und leise!
1


----------



## Kytyzow (1. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook ist unglaublich laut und heiß !*

Wird das NB bei zoggen so heiß oder auch einfach so?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook ist unglaublich laut und heiß !*

Einfach so


----------



## Kytyzow (1. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook ist unglaublich laut und heiß !*

Hast du vielleicht was installiert was die ganze Zeit im Hintergrund läuft?
Es kann auch ein Virus sein. Hast du ein Antivirus?

Weil normalerweise wenn das Notebook laut oder heiß wird passiert es Stufeweise und nicht aufeinmal.


----------

